# Easy to open lunch containers for a kindergartener?



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Ds1 told me the other day that the lunch helper told him to start using bags instead of containers since he can't open most of his containers himself. My dh thinks I should just use bags until ds1 can open the containers without help. I would much rather find some containers that work better for 5 year old hands. Any suggestions?


----------



## gsd1amommy (Apr 6, 2007)

if you are not opposed to plastic, ziploc makes screw top containers in various sizes and my son has no problem opening these.


----------



## DiMi mama (Sep 20, 2007)

I saw a little girl in my son's preschool who had a container that was very easy to open. The bottom piece looked like any other plastic container but the top had pieces that extended from the four sides and folded down and clicked it shut.

I believe I saw these sold at Costco. I am not sure as to the quality or durability but the 3 year old was able to open it by herself.

Hope this helps


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

DS has some stainless steel containers from Pearl River that are quite easy to open. They were fairly cheap and have held up fine to regular use and being put in the dishwasher. They were made in China though.


----------



## zaphodsmommy (Oct 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsd1amommy* 
if you are not opposed to plastic, ziploc makes screw top containers in various sizes and my son has no problem opening these.

My 5 year old could open these easily (and in general I'd say his opening abilities are not great) We moved on to small glass mason jars with lids (as I am concerned about the amount of plastic exposure and use)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiMi mama* 
I saw a little girl in my son's preschool who had a container that was very easy to open. The bottom piece looked like any other plastic container but the top had pieces that extended from the four sides and folded down and clicked it shut.

I believe I saw these sold at Costco. I am not sure as to the quality or durability but the 3 year old was able to open it by herself.

Hope this helps

You can now get these with glass bottoms and the clickable plastic lids too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crl* 
DS has some stainless steel containers from Pearl River that are quite easy to open. They were fairly cheap and have held up fine to regular use and being put in the dishwasher. They were made in China though.

I also use a bunch of stainless steel containers - lifewithoutplastic.com has a whole variety that are easy to open and a nice size for the younger ones. HTH


----------



## rainyday (Apr 28, 2006)

The Laptop lunch system is also really easy for kids to open. I don't generally send wet foods like apple sauce, so I don't bother using the lids. The lid of the case comes right to the top of the individual dishes, so as soon as he pops open the lid, there's all the food ready to be eaten. As an added bonus, I find my son is way more likely to eat the fruit or veggies I send when they're right there with everything else, no opening of anything required. When I used to use bags, he would never open the fruit or veggie bags.


----------



## ctdoula (Dec 26, 2002)

We use a laptop lunchbox and love it too!


----------



## marieangela (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I have never seen the ziplock screw top containers, but think I may have seen the ones with the clickable lids, but not in the right size.

I send soup with my son fairly often. I have a thermos for him. Could I put a thermos in if I'm using a laptop lunchbox? (He is actually one to eat all the fruits and vegetables and leave the other parts of his lunch untouched.)


----------



## lovemyfamily6 (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marieangela* 
I send soup with my son fairly often. I have a thermos for him. Could I put a thermos in if I'm using a laptop lunchbox? (He is actually one to eat all the fruits and vegetables and leave the other parts of his lunch untouched.)

A Thermos wouldn't fit in a Laptop Lunchbox. We have a LTLB for our son and another lunchbox for days he takes a Thermos. When he takes that one, I have some little Lock & Lock containers for him. He has no trouble taking them off. He's in first grade now, but used them in kindergarten as well.


----------



## crl (May 9, 2004)

We have the laptop lunch box too. I agree a thermos would not fit inside. When I send soup, I just put the thermos in the bag (we use a NY built gourmet takeaway) with the small container from the laptop lunch box filled with fruit. (Plus a klean kanteen for drink and another container with afternoon snack.)

Catherine


----------



## Ceili (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiMi mama* 
I saw a little girl in my son's preschool who had a container that was very easy to open. The bottom piece looked like any other plastic container but the top had pieces that extended from the four sides and folded down and clicked it shut.

I believe I saw these sold at Costco. I am not sure as to the quality or durability but the 3 year old was able to open it by herself.

Hope this helps


Lock & Lock containers work this way and are very easy to open. They are BPA free, very durable, and leakproof. They sell the indivdual containers at Target and plenty other places.

http://www.lunchsense.com/ sells a nice set with a outer container, drink box, and cold pack.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiMi mama* 
I saw a little girl in my son's preschool who had a container that was very easy to open. The bottom piece looked like any other plastic container but the top had pieces that extended from the four sides and folded down and clicked it shut.

Lock & Lock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DiMi mama* 
I believe I saw these sold at Costco. I am not sure as to the quality or durability but the 3 year old was able to open it by herself.

Hope this helps

The quality is amazing, they are sturdy have an amazing gurantee and the seal comes out to clean, I totally love them.
I'm sure your LO could get them open (and closed) my arthritic grandmother and great grand mother love them!


----------

